# Hauge ancora in gol con l'Eintracht. Video.



## admin (28 Agosto 2021)

Hauge ancora in gol con la maglia dell'Eintacht. L'ex rossonero, contro l'Arminia, ha messo a segno la seconda rete stagionale.

Video qui in basso appena disponibile


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2021)

Video quando disponibile


----------



## Cenzo (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Hauge ancora in gol con la maglia dell'Eintacht. L'ex rossonero, contro l'Arminia, ha messo a segno la seconda rete stagionale.
> 
> Video qui in basso appena disponibile


Questo a fine stagione vale 40 milioni


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2021)

Con questi giocatori ci vuole pazienza e coraggio da parte dell'allenatore.
L'Eintracht lo fa giocare alto a destra.
Cosa che Pioli non avrebbe mai provato nella vita perché guai a togliere il posto al "duttile" Castilcoso.
La carriera di Hauge al Milan è finita nel momento in cui è stato tolto dalla lista UEFA (dopo che tra l'altro era stato protagonista nella fase a gironi).


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Agosto 2021)

è meglio di leao, senza dubbio alcuno. 
andiam cercando quello coi gol nel piede da far giocare a destra e lo abbiam venduto per niente ahahahahha


----------



## Cenzo (28 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è meglio di leao, senza dubbio alcuno.
> andiam cercando quello coi gol nel piede da far giocare a destra e lo abbiam venduto per niente ahahahahha



E qualcuno si preoccupava anche del diritto di riscatto che non era obbligo


----------



## eldero (28 Agosto 2021)

sempre più dispiaciuto della sua cessione


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Agosto 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> E qualcuno si preoccupava anche del diritto di riscatto che non era obbligo


poter dire di aver fatto una superplusvalenza di ben 7M non ha prezzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> poter dire di aver fatto una superplusvalenza di ben 7M non ha prezzo.


Secondo me non era questione di plusvalenza, era di fatto fuori rosa perché era fuori dai piani di Pioli. 
Se l'allenatore crede in lui, il Milan non lo cede.


----------



## Zenos (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Hauge ancora in gol con la maglia dell'Eintacht. L'ex rossonero, contro l'Arminia, ha messo a segno la seconda rete stagionale.
> 
> Video qui in basso appena disponibile


2 gol di hauge in 2 partite. E questo non è un goal di parastinco al 90mo sotto 5-1 in Bundesliga.
Maledetta incompetenza.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (28 Agosto 2021)

Un ragazzo che studiava l'italiano in aereo quando tutti pensavano a fare selfie...ha fame da vendere questo ragazzo e voglia di arrivare...molto meticoloso per far si che questo accada...molto pentito del suo trasferimento!


----------



## Simo98 (28 Agosto 2021)

Anche con noi all'inizio sembrava un predestinato (i gol in Europa league e quello con cui ha perculato Manolas). Vediamo sul lungo se si perde rattristendosi o se ha abbastanza fegato da imporsi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Con questi giocatori ci vuole pazienza e coraggio da parte dell'allenatore.
> *L'Eintracht lo fa giocare alto a destra.*
> Cosa che Pioli non avrebbe mai provato nella vita perché guai a togliere il posto al "duttile" Castilcoso.
> La carriera di Hauge al Milan è finita nel momento in cui è stato tolto dalla lista UEFA (dopo che tra l'altro era stato protagonista nella fase a gironi).


Pensa che l'asino pelato in panchina non l'ha mai voluto provare a destra.
Sia mai scalzare Castillejo....

Poi Hauge si trasferisce in Germania e magicamente viene schierato alto a destra.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Agosto 2021)

Non avevo dubbi sul fatto che lo avremmo rimpianto


----------



## ARKANA (28 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non avevo dubbi sul fatto che lo avremmo rimpianto


Pure io, però sai com'è AbBiAmO FaTtO lA pLuSvAlEnZa


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> poter dire di aver fatto una superplusvalenza di ben 7M non ha prezzo.


Il Chelsea ha venduto Abraham a 40 mln, Tomori a 28 e ci ha rifilato un diritto di quasi 20 mln per Baccayoko fuori dal progetto da ormai 2000 anni. E sta pure vendendo Zuma a prezzo folle. Non stiamo parlando delle riserve del Chelsea ma adirittura giocatori della terza o quarta fascia.

La Rubentus ha insistito e chiesto i 30 mln per liberare Ronaldo nonstante questo fosse ormai fuori.

L'Inda ha chiesto 60 mln per Hakimi e li ha ottenuti ed Lukaku ha incasso una buona somma nonostante avessero necesittà di vendere.

Noi invece non riusciamo a liberarci dei bidoni - Niang e Di Maria Fake - e per tenerceli dobbiamo mandare via i pochi buoni, regalandoli tra l'altro. 

Non solo, abbiamo completato l'opera facendo giocare titolare e con fascia Dollarumma per poi tagliare la corda a zero. Ed il turco beh che dire "Maldini ha già in mente il sostituto cit"


----------



## hiei87 (28 Agosto 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Pure io, però sai com'è AbBiAmO FaTtO lA pLuSvAlEnZa


Poi noi abbiamo il megatalento di Leao...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa che l'asino pelato in panchina non l'ha mai voluto provare a destra.
> Sia mai scalzare Castillejo....
> 
> Poi Hauge si trasferisce in Germania e magicamente viene schierato alto a destra.


Esattamente quello che ho scritto io sopra


----------



## Goro (28 Agosto 2021)

Siamo un club tristissimo, per colpa di Elliott. Hauge è solo l'ultima di ancora tante, purtroppo.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non era questione di plusvalenza, era di fatto fuori rosa perché era fuori dai piani di Pioli.
> Se l'allenatore crede in lui, il Milan non lo cede.


Beh ma l'allenatore e relativo,può essere anche licenziato, e poi?


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Hauge ancora in gol con la maglia dell'Eintacht. L'ex rossonero, contro l'Arminia, ha messo a segno la seconda rete stagionale.
> 
> Video qui in basso appena disponibile


Ricordo le discussioni al suo acquisto: "non può giocare a destra". 
Può giocare ovunque dalla trequarti in su, aveva solo bisogno di fiducia da parte dell'ambiente. 
Diventerà un bel giocatore, glie lo auguro.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> poter dire di aver fatto una superplusvalenza di ben 7M non ha prezzo.


Fra l'altro mai provato a destra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Con questi giocatori ci vuole pazienza e coraggio da parte dell'allenatore.
> L'Eintracht lo fa giocare alto a destra.
> Cosa che Pioli non avrebbe mai provato nella vita perché guai a togliere il posto al "duttile" Castilcoso.
> La carriera di Hauge al Milan è finita nel momento in cui è stato tolto dalla lista UEFA (dopo che tra l'altro era stato protagonista nella fase a gironi).


Non ci vuole ne pazienza ne coraggio, si vedeva fin dall'inizio che aveva potenzialità valide, bastava farlo giocare. Bisogna solo essere dementi come Pioli per non farlo giocare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non avevo dubbi sul fatto che lo avremmo rimpianto


.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Beh ma l'allenatore e relativo,può essere anche licenziato, e poi?


Ah beh grazie ma non è andata così. Quindi non puoi tenere Hauge per farlo marcire tra panca e tribuna. Non sarebbe andato nemmeno in lista UEFA, di nuovo.


----------



## diavolo (28 Agosto 2021)

Come si fa a non mettere una recompra nel contratto  solo noi accettiamo le clausole di chiunque.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Hauge ancora in gol con la maglia dell'Eintacht. L'ex rossonero, contro l'Arminia, ha messo a segno la seconda rete stagionale.
> 
> Video qui in basso appena disponibile


Tutto come previsto.
Il ragazzo ha talento e applicazione, i numeri con noi erano veramente positivi ma il genio Pioli lo ha messo fuorirosa insistendo invece con ali di spessore come Krunic e Castillejo. Se solo avesse dato quella fiducia e quel spazio a Hauge. Ora lo abbiamo venduto per una ridicola plusvalenza di 7 milioni. Se fa un anno semidecente in Bundes il suo valore sara ben aldisopra di 20 milioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2021)

Contentissimo per JP. Saró sempre suo tifoso.
Speriamo abbia una bella carriera, ha talento e se la merita


----------



## sunburn (28 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa che l'asino pelato in panchina non l'ha mai voluto provare a destra.
> Sia mai scalzare Castillejo....
> 
> Poi Hauge si trasferisce in Germania e magicamente viene schierato alto a destra.


“L’asino pelato in panchina” ci ha portato al secondo posto col temibilissimo reparto d’attacco Saele/Casti- Calahanoglu- Rebic-Leao… Per carità, non è Guardiola e spero che presto potremo permetterci di meglio, però…
Detto questo, mai capito cosa ci troviate in Hauge. Forse che gli assenti hanno sempre ragione?
Io l’ho sempre visto scoordinato, lento, impacciato nei fondamentali, linguaggio del corpo da “dove sono?”. Non sono un talent scout quindi non so che tipo di carriera farà, ma a me è sempre sembrato scarso forte. E la mia idea non può cambiare per un gol contro l’Arminia Bielefeld(CHI?!?) né per un golletto in garbage time sul 5-1 per gli avversari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “L’asino pelato in panchina” ci ha portato al secondo posto col temibilissimo reparto d’attacco Saele/Casti- Calahanoglu- Rebic-Leao… Per carità, non è Guardiola e spero che presto potremo permetterci di meglio, però…
> Detto questo, mai capito cosa ci troviate in Hauge. Forse che gli assenti hanno sempre ragione?
> Io l’ho sempre visto scoordinato, lento, impacciato nei fondamentali, linguaggio del corpo da “dove sono?”. Non sono un talent scout quindi non so che tipo di carriera farà, ma a me è sempre sembrato scarso forte. E la mia idea non può cambiare per un gol contro l’Arminia Bielefeld(CHI?!?) né per un golletto in garbage time sul 5-1 per gli avversari.


hai ragione su tutto. 
pioli sta facendo bene e hauge non è di certo dio in terra.
ma santiddio darlo via così come un brutto male quando in rosa hai degli scarti della natura... era stato pure escluso dalle liste.. per me non ha alcun senso. perchè pur mediocre è meglio di parecchi dei nostri.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “L’asino pelato in panchina” ci ha portato al secondo posto col temibilissimo reparto d’attacco Saele/Casti- Calahanoglu- Rebic-Leao… Per carità, non è Guardiola e spero che presto potremo permetterci di meglio, però…
> Detto questo, mai capito cosa ci troviate in Hauge. Forse che gli assenti hanno sempre ragione?
> Io l’ho sempre visto scoordinato, lento, impacciato nei fondamentali, linguaggio del corpo da “dove sono?”. Non sono un talent scout quindi non so che tipo di carriera farà, ma a me è sempre sembrato scarso forte. E la mia idea non può cambiare per un gol contro l’Arminia Bielefeld(CHI?!?) né per un golletto in garbage time sul 5-1 per gli avversari.


Avrà giocato si e no 500 minuti totali in serie A.
500 da "nuovo arrivato",senza essersi ambientato,senza conoscere la lingua,senza aver svolto la preparazione con i compagni e senza....rifiatare,dato che tra un campionato e l'altro non ha avuto alcun riposo.
E aggiungo,500 minuti in cui il genio in panchina non l'ha mai fatto allontanare dalla mattonella della linea laterale del campo (rigorosamente a sinistra,perchè a destra guai spodestare saele/castillejo).

Ricordi quando l'abbiamo trovato come avversario ? Ti sembrava così lento e impacciato ?

Il genio che si,ci ha portato al secondo posto,ma è lo stesso genio che ha un grosso problema con krunic,al punto tale da considerarlo titolare o 12° uomo.

7 milioni di plusvalenza,siete arrivati a gioire per così poco.
E poi la ciliegina sulla torta,nessuna recompra,niente di niente. 
Mi auguro che Hauge spacchi il mondo,perchè meritiamo solamente di rosicare per la nostra incompetenza totale


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ah beh grazie ma non è andata così. Quindi non puoi tenere Hauge per farlo marcire tra panca e tribuna. Non sarebbe andato nemmeno in lista UEFA, di nuovo.


Non hai tutti torti,però una società deve tutelarsi mettendo una ricompra soprattutto su un giovane, altrimenti stai facendo un grave errore di concetto.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avrà giocato si e no 500 minuti totali in serie A.
> 500 da "nuovo arrivato",senza essersi ambientato,senza conoscere la lingua,senza aver svolto la preparazione con i compagni e senza....rifiatare,dato che tra un campionato e l'altro non ha avuto alcun riposo.
> E aggiungo,500 minuti in cui il genio in panchina non l'ha mai fatto allontanare dalla mattonella della linea laterale del campo (rigorosamente a sinistra,perchè a destra guai spodestare saele/castillejo).
> 
> ...


Puro vangelo.

Soprattutto non ho capito perché doveva giocare a sinistra con assoluto divieto di venire dentro al campo.


----------



## sunburn (28 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avrà giocato si e no 500 minuti totali in serie A.
> 500 da "nuovo arrivato",senza essersi ambientato,senza conoscere la lingua,senza aver svolto la preparazione con i compagni e senza....rifiatare,dato che tra un campionato e l'altro non ha avuto alcun riposo.
> E aggiungo,500 minuti in cui il genio in panchina non l'ha mai fatto allontanare dalla mattonella della linea laterale del campo (rigorosamente a sinistra,perchè a destra guai spodestare saele/castillejo).
> 
> ...


Ma mica esulto per la plusvalenza. Che me ne frega. 
Pioli non è un genio(io neanche lo volevo), però è innegabile che abbia fatto un buon lavoro l’anno scorso. E, anche se vorrei altro sulla panchina della mia squadra, spero che almeno si confermi quest’anno.
Su Hauge, per me con noi ha mostrato le caratteristiche che ho scritto. Non so se per colpa di Pioli, per colpa dell’adattamento o per altri motivi. Sta di fatto che noi abbiamo visto un giocatore mediocre e non capisco i rimpianti.
Poi, sinceramente, a me stava simpatico, quindi gli auguro di fare una buona carriera.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Hauge ancora in gol con la maglia dell'Eintacht. L'ex rossonero, contro l'Arminia, ha messo a segno la seconda rete stagionale.
> 
> Video qui in basso appena disponibile


Se fossi un figlio di buona donna andrei a riprendere tutti i vecchi thread nei quali maledivo quest'operazione, mentre altri tifosi (soprattutto quelli che pensano fin troppo ai conti della società), lodavano la mini-plusvalenza.

Il giorno che ci libereremo di Elliott, restando con Massara e Maldini in dirigenza, sarà un gran giorno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma mica esulto per la plusvalenza. Che me ne frega.
> Pioli non è un genio(io neanche lo volevo), però è innegabile che abbia fatto un buon lavoro l’anno scorso. E, anche se vorrei altro sulla panchina della mia squadra, spero che almeno si confermi quest’anno.
> Su Hauge, per me con noi ha mostrato le caratteristiche che ho scritto. Non so se per colpa di Pioli, per colpa dell’adattamento o per altri motivi. Sta di fatto che noi abbiamo visto un giocatore mediocre e non capisco i rimpianti.
> Poi, sinceramente, a me stava simpatico, quindi gli auguro di fare una buona carriera.


Considera però che i rimpianti non sono per il giocatore che è attualmente,ma per quello che (con la fiducia e i minuti nelle gambe) potrebbe diventare.
Infatti si poteva anche cedere per non farlo marcire in tribuna,ma inserendo almeno una clausola di recompra (giusto per tutelarci,poi magari neanche si esercitava e il giocatore rimaneva in germania)

Alla fine le lamentele sono quasi tutte per questo motivo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (28 Agosto 2021)

Auguro il meglio del meglio a questo ragazzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non hai tutti torti,però una società deve tutelarsi mettendo una ricompra soprattutto su un giovane, altrimenti stai facendo un grave errore di concetto.


Giocatori che sono andati via dall'italia con una recompra non ne ricordo tanti. So che al Real Madrid utilizzano spesso questa formula (Morata, Diaz) ma non l'ho vista fare dai nostri club. Evidentemente non è così facile piazzarla nelle trattative


----------



## David Drills (28 Agosto 2021)

Più che altro non si capisce perchè lì può giocare come AD, mentre qui non si poteva muovere dal ruolo di AS dietro altri 3. Strano che il Francoforte non abbia preso Casti, visto che gli serviva un AD...


----------



## uolfetto (28 Agosto 2021)

Come ho sempre detto cessione che dal punto di vista economico non aveva nessun senso, costava niente e non abbiamo nessun bisogno di quella plusvalenza. Evidentemente stava proprio sul catzo all'allenatore che non lo vedeva assolutamente. Non c'è altra spiegazione possibile. Io lo avrei tenuto. Questo a prescindere dai gol fatti adesso.


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avrà giocato si e no 500 minuti totali in serie A.
> 500 da "nuovo arrivato",senza essersi ambientato,senza conoscere la lingua,senza aver svolto la preparazione con i compagni e senza....rifiatare,dato che tra un campionato e l'altro non ha avuto alcun riposo.
> E aggiungo,500 minuti in cui il genio in panchina non l'ha mai fatto allontanare dalla mattonella della linea laterale del campo (rigorosamente a sinistra,perchè a destra guai spodestare saele/castillejo).
> 
> ...


Ma cosa non vi è chiaro della politica di questa società? Ma tu pensi che con due offerte dello stesso valore per Hauge o per Krunic avremmo ceduto il primo?
Ci serviva margine per operare sul mercato e Hauge ha portato parte dello spazio di manovra necessario ed era il meno “doloroso” da cedere tra i ragazzi in rosa.
Non c’entra niente farlo giocare a destra o a sinistra nè il favore o meno di Pioli.
Se vuoi prendertela con la società perché non investe nel modo in cui vorresti ok tutto il resto lascia un po’ il tempo che trova.


----------



## kYMERA (28 Agosto 2021)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Un ragazzo che studiava l'italiano in aereo quando tutti pensavano a fare selfie...ha fame da vendere questo ragazzo e voglia di arrivare...molto meticoloso per far si che questo accada...molto pentito del suo trasferimento!


Infatti, mi dispiace però... probabilmente è molto timido e non avrà neanche fatto molti amici nello spogliatoio. Mentre magari Diaz è un ragazzo che si fa vedere di più da quel punto di vista... anche quello conta in una squadra.


----------



## Zenos (28 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea ha venduto Abraham a 40 mln, Tomori a 28 e ci ha rifilato un diritto di quasi 20 mln per Baccayoko fuori dal progetto da ormai 2000 anni. E sta pure vendendo Zuma a prezzo folle. Non stiamo parlando delle riserve del Chelsea ma adirittura giocatori della terza o quarta fascia.
> 
> La Rubentus ha insistito e chiesto i 30 mln per liberare Ronaldo nonstante questo fosse ormai fuori.
> 
> ...


Lo possiamo dire una volta per tutte che non abbiamo dirigenti all'altezza?o dobbiamo tapparci occhi,orecchie e turarci il naso perché stiamo parlando di Paolo Maldini?


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Hauge ancora in gol con la maglia dell'Eintacht. L'ex rossonero, contro l'Arminia, ha messo a segno la seconda rete stagionale.
> 
> Video qui in basso appena disponibile


Se dici che è stato trattato male umanamente per spingerlo ad andare via gli aziendalisti/commercialisti ti rispondono che sono solo fantasie e non giocava perché era scarso o comunque più scarso degli altri.

Se dici che la sua cessione è stata frettolosa e da 'pezzenti' i soliti aziendalisti/commercialisti ti rispondono che abbiamo messo a segno una succosa plusvalenza.


Facciamo così: vediamo a fine anno quanto vale il pronto e duttile krunic e poi vediamo pure quanto vale il mediocre e acerbo Hauge.


----------



## Garrincha (28 Agosto 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma cosa non vi è chiaro della politica di questa società? Ma tu pensi che con due offerte dello stesso valore per Hauge o per Krunic avremmo ceduto il primo?
> Ci serviva margine per operare sul mercato e Hauge ha portato parte dello spazio di manovra necessario ed era il meno “doloroso” da cedere tra i ragazzi in rosa.
> Non c’entra niente farlo giocare a destra o a sinistra nè il favore o meno di Pioli.
> Se vuoi prendertela con la società perché non investe nel modo in cui vorresti ok tutto il resto lascia un po’ il tempo che trova.


La mancanza di una percentuale sulla rivendita o la recompra non lascia il tempo che trova, è un errore specie quando la subisci con Bakayoko o la offri per chiudere le trattative in entrata


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Beh ma l'allenatore e relativo,può essere anche licenziato, e poi?


E poi prendiamo Bonera o Oddo e la colpa sarà sempre degli allenatori,o meglio,dei pupazzi in panchina.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Agosto 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Come si fa a non mettere una recompra nel contratto  solo noi accettiamo le clausole di chiunque.


Non mettiamo la recompra perché non ce ne frega na mazza del campo e dell'aspetto sportivo,la recompra la si mette se si pensa che il giocatore in questione può tornare utile in futuro,da noi si campa alla giornata,l'importante è cuccarsi quei 4 spicci da straccioni,dovrebbe essere ormai abbastanza palese.


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Agosto 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> La mancanza di una percentuale sulla rivendita o la recompra non lascia il tempo che trova, è un errore specie quando la subisci con Bakayoko o la offri per chiudere le trattative in entrata


Le trattative si fanno in due non è che puoi decidere unilateralmente di infilare nel contratto una recompra


----------



## sampapot (28 Agosto 2021)

Sono sempre stato contrario alla sua cessione e sicuramente è stato maltrattato da Pioli.....e poi per una plusvalenza di 7 milioni....si poteva fare meglio....molto meglio


----------



## sharp (28 Agosto 2021)

Tra l'altro è così affezionato al Milan che su twitter ha ancora la foto profilo con la nostra maglia!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Agosto 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Le trattative si fanno in due non è che puoi decidere unilateralmente di infilare nel contratto una recompra


Si ma non esiste una sola squadra al mondo.
Vuoi il giocatore e non accetti la clausola ? Avanti la prossima squadra

Stai a vedere che gli unici pirloni ad accettare clausole simili siamo noi (vedi la clausola di recompra per Diaz che forse ci porterà la bellezza di...2 milioni)


----------



## Milanoide (29 Agosto 2021)

Boh! Mi può dispiacere umanamente per la sua cessione e perché penso che qualche nordico in squadra serva per non africanizzarsi troppo. Desailly è un mio idolo, quindi non ci provate....
I nordici, specie se di carattere introverso, potrebbero sentirsi a disagio in ambienti " caldi". Magari verrà fuori negli anni, Kjaer che magari non è introverso, ma giustamente riservato ci ha messo un po'.
Castillejo a sinistra ha giocato ed ha anche segnato o quasi. Me lo ricordo perché facevo un paragone con Suso che invece non si poteva realmente togliere dalla fascia destra. L'arrivo di Castillejo era drogato da vicende precedenti che ci vedevano sempre sotto scacco. Sarà cosi fino a che ce ne libereremo. Nessuna comparazione avrà senso tanto quanto la questione Tévez-Pato-BB.
Reputo Castillejo inadatto alla serie A e Suso un grande limite.
Però fare valutazioni tecnico tattiche su un singolo senza tenere conto che è uno sport di squadra con altri veri, intoccabili, mammasantissima è miope.
Premesso che il calcio è pieno di allenatori che non vedono un particolare giocatore. Pieno di episodi di mercato in cui uno che addirittura faceva panchina in una squadra arriva in un altra e diventa salvatore della patria e titolare fisso.
Tutto ciò non dimostra che ogni pedina debba essere valutata nel contesto generale, che vuole dire tecnico-sportivo, assetto di squadra, ma anche economico? (Non solo la plusvalenza diretta Hauge singolarmente presa, ma la zavorra Castillejo, considerate insieme ad altre, ognuna con le sue prospettive di risoluzione in base a diversa appetibilità).
In una squadra con Ibra che corre/copre poco, quanto ti puoi permettere Hauge?
Quante volte in campo ha completamente disertato la fase difensiva? (Pur richiamato al dovere in continuazione)
Possiamo paragonare la sua fase difensiva a quella di Saelemaekers?
Qualcuno dirà che nemmeno Leao copre bene, ma potete in tutta sincerità paragonare uno strappo offensivo di Leao alle iniziative di Hauge? 
Tutto si tiene.
Non si possono tenere tutti.
Vanno i più spendibili/spedibili.


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Hauge ancora in gol con la maglia dell'Eintacht. L'ex rossonero, contro l'Arminia, ha messo a segno la seconda rete stagionale.
> 
> Video qui in basso appena disponibile


È un po' troppo presto per dare giudizi.
Hauge è stato bocciato appena arrivato ma continua a fare quello che faceva da noi, segnare.
Qui non è incompetenza, i motivi saranno extracalcio. Tutti si sono accorti del potenziale, anche noi, ma viviamo nella continua ricerca di un fare plusvalenza. Nel dover fare quadrare i conti hai affidato la squadra ad un allenatore mediocre, che si crede Guardiola, ed a un dirigente che indovina pochissime scelte che si crede Marotta.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Hauge ancora in gol con la maglia dell'Eintacht. L'ex rossonero, contro l'Arminia, ha messo a segno la seconda rete stagionale.
> 
> Video qui in basso appena disponibile


Si può dire maledetti Pioli e i suoi feticci in questo caso?


----------



## danjr (29 Agosto 2021)

Comunque non disperate, sei il Frankfurt continua cosi ci torna indietro


----------



## King of the North (29 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non ci vuole ne pazienza ne coraggio, si vedeva fin dall'inizio che aveva potenzialità valide, bastava farlo giocare. Bisogna solo essere dementi come Pioli per non farlo giocare


Purtroppo io continuo a pensare che qualcosa di strano c’è dietro la sua esclusione dalla rosa dei 15/16 titolari.
La prima parte di stagione ha fatto bene, ha segnato e ha fatto belle giocate……poi non viene inserito nella lista UEFA. Per quello che è stato il suo rendimento non ebbe densò quella scelta. Boh……magari fra qualche anno verrà fuori la verità


----------

